# Solid Paint in APHA classes?



## WalkTrotLope (Jan 4, 2019)

I own a Palomino gelding who is registered AQHA, APHA, and PHBA. He is considered a solid paint. I want to show him in Western Pleasure and Ranch Riding and maybe trail, and there are a lot of APHA shows near me.

I was wanting to know if a solid paint horse can show in all APHA classes, or if there are certain classes reserved for solid paint horses? Will not having Paint markings affect him at APHA shows?

Does anyone have any experience with this or any knowledge about this? thanks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There are separate classes for solid bred paints. Around here, you are lucky to have a class or two for solids. I show open and gain points for the APHA open program. I won a very nice paint horse trophy one year.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

At least in our area, most APHA shows offer very few solid-bred classes. Most people with solid-bred paints show Open, or if the horse is eligible, register them with AQHA as well, and show there.


----------

